# MSN and macbook pro??????



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

So if I get a new macbook pro, and use the dual boot, can I use MSN with video and sound with the built in i-sight

Thanks


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

I assume you have the same limitations as any other PC.. My understanding is that there are no XP drivers that have successfully worked with iSight. Of course, I haven't checked in several months.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Maybe this thread will help you get the iSight to work with XP.

One of the thread respondents claims he got it working fine.

http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/user/view/cs_msg/20537


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

As yet I have not been able to find any XP drivers that recognize the built in iSight. XP sees it on startup and says it's looking for drivers but cannot find any, thus no installation. I wll continue to look for a driver and should I find one I will post here.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

duper said:


> Maybe this thread will help you get the iSight to work with XP.
> 
> One of the thread respondents claims he got it working fine.
> 
> http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/user/view/cs_msg/20537


FWIW, the iSight they are referring to in that thread is the Firewire version that you plug into your machine, not the built in one on the new Macs. The built in one is USB2 compared to firewire. 

The solution they speak of is using a Standard 1394 Video Capture driver (much like you would use for a Video Cam, etc..) to get the video working. As of yet, it's not possible to use the Built in iSight with Windows.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I cant confirm this, but I read that if you _try_ to use the iSight (built in) under Boot Camp, you could run into some very nasty screens, for prolonged periods. Enough for your family members to look at you and ask, "Bluetooth?"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

keep your eyes peeled for these free or shareware apps that connect to MSN and do webcam going Universal Binary:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25617

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22504

While it doesn't do webcam, Fire does MSN and is Universal biunary:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/8933


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

I was taking about the mac book pro, so I wouldnt buy a seperate one if there is one built in.


----------

